# StraightUpKratom for anxiety and depression



## macedog24 (Oct 14, 2017)

Kratom For Depression ? A Natural Alternative to Anti-Depressants

kratom for depressionMore and more people are turning to all-natural kratom for depression. Could this powder made from the leaves of Southeast Asian trees hold the key to alleviating one of the world?s most common and debilitating illnesses? While many go undiagnosed, or worse yet are embarrassed to admit to feeling symptoms of depression, our planet has provided solutions that can benefit everyone ? with no expensive and awkward doctor?s visit required. As with many alternative herbal remedies, kratom powder is a wholesome resource that delivers powerful relief for the mind and body as nature intended. It is highly uplifting for your mood, produces a positive state of mind and in some cases is said to cause euphoric feelings. But whether or not you choose to treat depression with kratom, you should never hesitate to ask for help when you need it.

An Epidemic of Illness, An Epidemic of Over-Medication
Did you know that at least 350 million people are currently suffering from depression world-wide? The symptoms are so ubiquitous that many assume that being depressed is simply a normal function of modern life. Do you feel any of the following on a regular basis?

Low energy.
Chronic sadness.
Lack of motivation.
Difficulty concentrating.
Trouble sleeping.
Erratic appetite.

Unfortunately, along with the rise of these common symptoms, a new menace to health and happiness has grown up alongside depression ? over-use of prescription anti-depressants. Marketed as a cure-all for any emotional imbalance in life, this avalanche of pills is also a gargantuan money maker for the pharmaceutical industry. Astoundingly, at least 1 in 10 Americans aged 12 and over are taking some form of anti-depressant. But we have to look no further than the gifts of Mother Nature for alternatives like taking Kratom capsules that are not made in a factory, nor to line the pockets of corporate profit machines.

Try Kratom For Depression ? A Wonder Medicine As Ancient As The Rainforest

Apply mace15 for 15%off
@https://straightupkratom.com
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 26, 2017)

Great reading and a lot of information I have found here. Thanks for thread and keep posting BOSS


----------



## AllesT (Jan 26, 2018)

Great post, I want to share the dosage of Kratom:
For an adult of around 150 lbs., the suggested dosage of kratom is as follows:


Light ? 2 to 3 grams
Moderate ? 3 to 5 grams
Heavy ? 5 to 7 grams


----------



## blergs. (Jan 26, 2018)

I personally prefer cannabis or low dose medicinal mushrooms, but Kratom definitely has its place and is a WAY better option to opiate pills. 
I found even just 1-2g to have good effect for pain.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 26, 2018)

AllesT said:


> Great post, I want to share the dosage of Kratom:
> For an adult of around 150 lbs., the suggested dosage of kratom is as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


I always suggest starting low. Around 2-3gr.  It will help you get a feel for how to take your kratom. The effects wont nearly be as strong but you will get a feel of whats to come. Normal dosing for full effect I would say is 5-6gr. 
Always take your kratom on an empty stomach to recieve full effects and benefits.  If you eat prior it will take away from the kratoms effectiveness.

I would also suggest taking a 1-2day break every week or two. This will help you from building a tolerance .
Most people take their Kratom 2-3x every day.   By taking a 1-2 day break every week or two, This should also help you from building any dependency.  

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllesT (Feb 7, 2018)

I only take it in preparation for stressful situations. Tolerance is not an issue, it builds up very slowly and can be controlled easily - by taking several days off.


----------



## MaxRight (Feb 9, 2018)

One cannot lock themselves in their homes, think depressing thoughts and expect kratom to do some magic. Kratom works by affecting our human brain, which is why making an effort to think positive results in the release of dopamine and serotonin, which kratom can work on to help fight depression.


----------



## dale.c (Feb 20, 2018)

Anybody got a suggestion on which strain would be best for sleep assist/pain in capsules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

